# Как вам инструмент "Vignoni Ravel - IV"?



## _Scandalli_ (14 Янв 2013)

Vignoni Ravel - IV - кто знает приблизительную цену, отпишитесь. Нужен для эстраду. Играю стоя. Кто связывался с этим инструментом - отпишитесь) Или может, какую-то другую модель посоветуете!


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

Цена 110 тыс.руб.
Лучше бы посоветовал бы взять"Ballone Burini",полный с диапазоном на 41.(кстати есть в наличии в Москве)


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Янв 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Цена 110 тыс.руб.
> Лучше бы посоветовал бы взять"Ballone Burini",полный с диапазоном на 41.(кстати есть в наличии в Москве)


. А подскажите тогда точную модель Буррини, пожалуйста. Только мне нужен концертный инструмент с концертным видом)


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

Модель "Ballone Burini" Piano 46 C/1M, 41 на 120 клавиш,4- х голосный,11+ 5 регистров (магистр на грифе),габариты 48/22,5 см,вес 12 кг,редкого орехового цвета,фото могу сбрость вам на майл если интересно.


----------



## VasiaHKKI (15 Янв 2013)

У нас в академии такой инструмент (Vignoni) сам на нем не играл, но говорят хороший.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Янв 2013)

zet10 писал:


> ,редкого орехового цвета,фото могу сбрость вам на майл если интересно.


 Скиньте фото: [email protected] 
А еще, цену Philarmonic I Musette - () и Bach Compact 3+1 - () (Vignoni) можно? Может быть онли получше чем Равел 4 будут?

И цену вот этого аккордеона: Bach HI Musette - ().


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

Фото отправил


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Янв 2013)

zet10 писал:


> Фото отправил


 не пришло)


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

Адресс вашей почты не коректен,напишите правильный адресс ,на этот сообщение не отсылается.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (15 Янв 2013)

[email protected] - но и старый нормальный был...


----------



## zet10 (15 Янв 2013)

Теперь отправлено,смотрите почту


----------

